

A repo to quickly pivot startup ideas - greenpinguin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_7zdqz01sk

======
greenpinguin
EmptyApp runs on a Hapi.js/Node, MongoDB, Angular stack:
[https://github.com/stefanRitter/emptyApp](https://github.com/stefanRitter/emptyApp)

